# Beginner - New Clubs or Second Hand



## ste1010 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi

In another post I asked about recommendations for a beginners set and was considering sets by RAM, Wilson and Ben Sayers.

After talking at length last night with two golfing friends they recommended staying away from cheap starter sets and advised me to look at used sets from places like Golfbidder or my local proshops.

I have been recommended to look at the following sets

Talylor Made RAC OS, 360, 360Xd and 320
Ping I3 OS, Zing, Zing2
Wilson DeepRedII, Fatshaft II/III and Fatshaft Deepred
Callaway BB2002 and X-14

Can anyone advise me further before I start touring local shops to see what the have and hopefully try a few out.

Also what sort of price should I be looking to pay for them

Cheers as always

Ste1010


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

ste1010 said:


> Hi
> 
> In another post I asked about recommendations for a beginners set and was considering sets by RAM, Wilson and Ben Sayers.
> 
> ...



As far as pricing goes, I'm not too sure... BUT in regards to your question of new - or used?

I'd say for your first set, get a used set of decent clubs (as you seem likely to do)

Because:

A) They are still good clubs, used or not
B) You're not going to waste a whole lot of money on something you may hate
C) There's no reason to drop alot of money just to get started in this game


I know too many people who take up golf and immediately buy the best clubs they can afford, then 6 months later they are frustrated with the game and sell their clubs. Rediculous, if you ask me. I'd agree with your friends, and invest in a quality used set of clubs until you feel comfortable enough with where you are in the game to move up.


----------



## ste1010 (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for your reply.

Just been to a local shop and tried a few Ping i3s in a practice room. They felt good. Also tried a set ofSrixon i403's and they felt nice. I then tried some RAM fx-9's and they fult awkward.

Was hoping to try some Taylor Made RAC OS's but they never had any. The Pings were used but in decent nick and were listed at £250. The guy in the shop said I could have them for £225 and if I wasn't happy with them give me that value against a different set.

Any comments on the pings and the price.

Cheers

Ste


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Direct golf are doing a special deal on the Srixons, go to www.direct-golf.com

There should be something on there, I think I paid £149 for the irons for my dad earlier this year.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

Being in a similar situation as you earlier this mid summer, I had the same question. I found more importantly was to get clubs with a shaft that would match my swing speed. I have seen a lot of people with stiffer shafts than their swings can support. Also look for a higher lofted driver 11 or more degrees for less sidespin or just use a 3W.

The RAC OS have a lower center of gravity and are easier to hit. I tried out my friend's club and loved it. Better yet for a beginner is the one with an undercut cavity (Apex Edge, Callaway Fusion, TM CGB Max, Nike Slingshot for example). DEFINITELY easier to get airborne.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Well those are all good clubs if you were going to go second hand i would go with the x-14s but make sure they are good quality and try before you buy but id still recomend the RAM clubs


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

I was advised the same thing too, buy a slightly used golf club. But I was too excited and eager that I bought a Brand New Callaway from an unknown contact.

And sad to say the Callaway I got was a Fake one.

My Golf Pro told me to used this first before plunging to buy a Good one when Im a better player

just my 5 cent idea


----------

